# Hang jerky or use racks?



## jc03 (Aug 5, 2014)

What does everyone think?


----------



## foamheart (Aug 5, 2014)

Hanging does more jerky, simply due to available space. Also makes sure any and all fluids drop off.

Racks is easier to me.

Basically it all boils down to what you are set up for.


----------



## paprika pal (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree with Foamheart its what you are set up for. I usually use racks. My friends use hangers they all taste the same to me. Hangng leaves a more unifrm look. Smetimes mine are flat on one side.


----------

